# Golden/Lab mix in GA - Extremely Urgent



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My goodness, what a totally sweet face. Do you think he is squinting because he is submissive or because his eyes hurt?


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I think she's more submissive. The videos on the site show that she's clearly unhappy at the shelter. I e-mailed them about possibly sponsoring her if that would buy her some more time.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

aw, love her, hope she gets a home

can I ask a question? squinting = submission? That's really interesting and I've never heard it ... any more info on it?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

such a sad pupper
looks like a real sweetheart tho


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Has anyone contacted any of Georgia's GR rescue groups?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I should never have looked at that site. That sad old beagle really tore at my heart.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I e-mailed last night about sponsoring this girl, but haven't recieved a reply yet.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I watched the videos and she acts like such a love. She really reminds me of my Jasmine who is a lab/golden mix. They have the same facial expressions. I hope she gets out!

And yes, the senior beagle breaks my heart, too.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a sweet looking girl. Hope she finds a hope.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've e-mailed them twice now since yesterday evening and have not recieved a reply about sponsoring this little girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Try emlg. these girls-they are on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum*

*Try emlg. these girls they are on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum If they get enough in Sponsorship he will be saved>.
"Kaye" [email protected] com
"Connie" [email protected]*
*and can answer you on how to sponsor and I know they need the sponsorship in order to get a rescue to take!!
*

***ALSO, to sponsor Email [email protected]* for info on sponsoring a dog. 






*http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/message/1210265418/Photos+and+bios+~+please+repost---
Here is link to Saving Georgia Dogs Forum where girls from Georgia pull and rescue from Georgia Shelters.*
Response to The 4 dogs and 5 cats on Coweta kill list for Fri, May 9th... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PLEASE CROSSPOST !!! 
At the bottom of this plea, you will see how you can help save us!!!

***There are no reprieves at Coweta animal control*** 

All that are urgent below will be put down FRIDAY, MAY 9th at 8:30 am.

For more photos and videos please see the NCHS website:
Urgent Dogs:
http://www.shelterrescue.org/id1.html
Urgent Cats:
http://www.shelterrescue.org/id5.html


A-2 EXTREMELY URGENT! LAST CHANCE! THIS PET WILL DIE 5/9!

* Breed: Feist, Beagle Mix
* Sex: Female
* Age: Adult
* Size: Medium
* ID: 006030 Coweta AC
* PREGNANT 
This pitiful girl is in such a hopeless situation and it is as if she knows..... You see, she is very, very close to giving birth. She seems to be so very sad and depressed. When we took her out and loved on her and gave her affection, she wagged her tail just a bit. As if she know that affection would go away very soon. It was heartbreaking to put her back into her cage. All she wanted to do was to lean against the volunteer as if she know that was where she was safe. Can you open your heart and home to this dear, dear girl? Please hurry! This lady will be avail. for adoption, rescue OR CAN BE EUTHANIZED 5/5 (she is on "stray hold until 5/5).


A-10 EXTREMELY URGENT! LAST CHANCE! THIS PET WILL DIE 5/9!

* Breed: Retriever Mix 
* Sex: Male
* Age: Adult
* Size: Medium
* ID: 0006087 Coweta AC 
Poor "Pojo" once had a home where he thought he was safe and loved. However, Pojo's family no longer wanted and now he faces a scary and uncertain fate. Pojo is a loving, sweet and happy young man. He adores people and tries his best to please. Can you open your heart and home to Pojo? PLEASE HURRY! POJO HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 5/2 AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY!
Click Here For Adoption Information.


A-6 EXTREMELY URGENT! LAST CHANCE! THIS PET WILL DIE 5/9!

* Breed: Doberman Pinscher, Rottweiler Mix 
* Sex: Female
* Age: Young
* Size: Medium
* ID: 0006041 Coweta AC 
What a sweetheart! This little girl desperately needs a safe and loving home. She seems to get along well with other nice dogs and is a very loving little girl. PLEASE HURRY! THIS SWEETIE HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 5/6 AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY!


A-20 EXTREMELY URGENT! LAST CHANCE! THIS PET WILL DIE 5/9!

* Breed: Labrador Retriever Mix 
* Sex: Male
* Age: Adult
* Size: Medium
* ID: 006022 Coweta AC 
Can you open your heart and home? PLEASE HURRY! THIS SWEETIE HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 4/28 AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY!


C-12 EXTREMELY URGENT! LAST CHANCE! THIS PET WILL DIE 5/9!

* Breed: DSH Grey & White Mix 
* Sex: Female
* Age: Adult
* Size: Small
* ID: 006070 Coweta AC
* Possibly Pregnant 
This precious baby desperately needs a safe and loving home. PLEASE HURRY! THIS SWEETIE HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 4/30 AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY!


C-32 EXTREMELY URGENT! LAST CHANCE! THIS PET WILL DIE 5/9!

* Breed: DSH Buff Mix 
* Sex: Male
* Age: Adult
* Size: Medium
* ID: 005863 Coweta AC
* FVRCP Given 5-6-08 
This sweet fella is just a big 'ol teddy bear. He is in a larger cage that has a partition and his litter box is on the other side (he has room to move but he needs to move OUT!). This fella was scared when he was brought into the shelter as a stray but he has since become very friendly and sweet (who can blame him for being so scared). Can you open your heart and home to this sweet teddy bear? PLEASE HURRY! THIS SWEETIE HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 4/23!
PS: The large pellets you see in his cage are "Yesterday's News" kitty litter (he is a very clean fella!).


C-4 EXTREMELY URGENT! LAST CHANCE! THIS PET WILL DIE 5/9!

* Breed: DSH Grey Tabby Mix 
* Sex: Female
* Age: Adult
* Size: Small
* ID: 006058 Coweta AC
* FVRCP Given 5/6 
This pretty lady desperately needs a safe and loving home. PLEASE HURRY! SHE HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 4/30 AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY!


C-11 EXTREMELY URGENT! LAST CHANCE! THIS PET WILL DIE 5/9!

* Breed: DSH Torti Mix 
* Sex: SPAYED Female
* Age: Adult
* Size: Small
* ID: 005968 Coweta AC 
Poor "Sam" once had a home where she thought she was safe and loved. Her family no longer wanted her so they surrendered this sweetie to animal control where she patiently awaits a scary and uncertain fate. Sam is SPAYED! Can you open your heart and home? PLEASE HURRY! SHE HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 4/24!


C-20 EXTREMELY URGENT! LAST CHANCE! THIS PET WILL DIE 5/9!

* Breed: DSH Buff Mix 
* Sex: Male
* Age: Adult
* Size: Medium
* ID: 006039 Coweta AC 
Poor "Charlie" was surrendered to animal control by his family........they no longer wanted him. Can you open your heart and home to this handsom fella? PLEASE HURRY! CHARLIE HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 4/29 AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY!

PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA.
NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON, but there are people who can help, see below.

Please contact us if you can rescue, foster, adopt, or sponsor !!!

If you are a GA resident, and can go to the shelter, please don't wait !!! 
This is urgent; there are no reprieves at Coweta !!!
Rescue must be by licensed Georgia Rescue at Coweta AC. (BUT,email Connie + Kaye below, as they MAY be able to help you, even if you are an out of state rescue).
Individuals wanting to adopt MUST adopt in person. (BUT also email Connie + Kaye below, as they MAY be able to help you adopt even if you can not be there in person). 
Coweta AC does not do adoptions on the internet, or by phone. 
Contact Coweta AC directly at 770-254-3735. Fax # is 770-254-3737
Fax your GA license info and/or contact above
Or Go to the shelter ASAP. They kill at 8:30AM sharp, so get to the shelter by 8:00 AM.!!!


(CONTACTS FOR IN AND OUT OF STATE INFO + HELP):
Can help to arrange pull, adoption, help rescues, boarding, vetting, transport, etc. 

"Kaye" [email protected] com
"Connie" [email protected]

*If you are unable to rescue, please consider donating so another rescue can.

We can REALLY use YOUR HELP PLEASE consider joining the"CowetaKids" Group: 
http://pets. groups.yahoo. com/group/ CowetaKids/

The Animal Control Shelter is located in Newnan, GA, and needs your help desperately!!!*

gtigger
petrabrooks


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keystone*

I just emld. Keystone again,
without the mail to: in the email addy and it hasn't come back.

I* know for those that want to sponsor him or the beagle it will help save them!*


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I've e-mailed every address I can find on that site and have not recieved a reply in three days. I hate to think that this poor girl may be put down and here I've been trying for three days to give her more itme.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

Kyguy:

Thanks for trying. Did you email the girls (in my msg. above)

I think both of these dogs might be euth'd today


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I had tried them before, but I just another e-mail to both addresses


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone heard ANYTHING on her?

Except Sorry We're Full!


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I finally got a response back from Kaye this evening, but all she told me was that she'd forward it to someone else who would be able to give me more information, but I've not heard from that person yet.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I should never have looked at that site. That sad old beagle really tore at my heart.


Was just checking the site and saw where the old beagle has been rescued


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

I Am Hoping she was saved!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This from Saving Georgia Dogs*

Seems like good news for this sweetie but looks like she still needs a rescue -she is in boarding.


ALL of the Coweta "Friday List" furkids got out this
/ALL+of+the+Coweta+%26quot%3BFriday+List%26quot%3B+furkids+got+out+this
morning. Several were lucky enough to have rescues waiting, the others are in boarding. Contact Gail at: [email protected] if you can help with a rescue or boarding fees for them.

May 9 2008 at 6:58 PM Marianne (Login 10actraveler)

http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/message/1210373883





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Got an e-mail this morning saying that she was not on the kill list....yet. So it looks like she's safe for the time being. She said sponsorship to pay for transporting, boarding, vet, etc. is $200.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To Sponser her*

To Sponser her:

I know it sounds like a lot but many people contribute to one dog and when they get enough for vetting and transport they rescue the dog.

I have donated to the shelterrescue.org before to save a dog.

She is a beauty!! Bet she doesn't have long though. think it said May 12th.

http://www.shelterrescue.org/id1.html

A-12 URGENT! 


Breed: Labrador Retriever Mix
Sex: Female
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
ID: 006115 Coweta AC 
PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA.
This lady has the SWEETEST.... most HUMBLE personality you could ever imagine! She is quiet, gentle and so very loving. She seems so very sad and depressed at the shelter. Her time is urgent and she desperately needs a safe and loving home. PLEASE HURRY! THIS SWEETIE HAS BEEN URGENT SINCE 5/5 AND CAN BE EUTHANIZED ANY DAY!
NOTE: CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Just saw on Coweta's website where this sweet girl has been ADOPTED!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kyguy*

KYGUY:

There was someone on Lab Forum that lived in Mass. or MD that was going to adopt her and then she found out she got adopted.
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/can-any-help-t7288864.html
I told her to keep an eye on this shelter and keep checking the Saving Georgia Dogs Forum where all these dogs in Kill shelters in GA get posted, on the awful chance that this sweet and beautiful dog gets returned to the shelter!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So happy to hear that this pretty girl has been adopted!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I wrote them yesterday to inquire on her. No wonder I didn't hear back. 
I'm very happy she got out in time though.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So glad she's out of there


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> So glad she's out of there


So am I. Actually was contemplating adopting this little girl if she didn't find a home.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> So am I. Actually was contemplating adopting this little girl if she didn't find a home.


She looked so very precious too, and she would have had a great home with you guys  Funny how they just seem to steal one's heart.


----------

